# برنامج خطير يمكنك من مشاهدة كمبيوتر الطرف الآخر و كأنك أمامه



## Scofield (25 نوفمبر 2006)

برنامج خطير و غاية فى الروعة يمكنك من التحدث و الشات و فوق ذلك يمكنك من جعل الطرف الآخر يرى جهازك ويمكن ان تسمح له بأن يتحكم به من بعد حتى يصلحه او اى شئ
ويمكنه من جعلك ترى جهازه و تتحكم به و يمكنكم مشاركة الرسم او اى شئ بواسطة هذا البرنامج الخطير
وهاهو اللينك
http://www.shareup.com/Web_Conference-download-12182.html
أتمنى ان يعجبكم


----------



## oesi no (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن معلومات اكتر عن البرنامج 
وقد ايه درجة الامان فيه


----------



## eldoary (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*انت اغلى اعضاء  المنتدى  كلة بالنسبالى*

*الاخ ريمون ٌREMON * 
انت اغلى اعضاء  المنتدى  كلة بالنسبالي   علشان انت بتجبلى وتهدينى باحلى البرامج اللى انا محتاجها   اشكرك جدا جدا جدا 
  اخوك 
 خالد 
:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## Scofield (29 نوفمبر 2006)

eldoary قال:


> *الاخ ريمون ٌREMON *
> انت اغلى اعضاء  المنتدى  كلة بالنسبالي   علشان انت بتجبلى وتهدينى باحلى البرامج اللى انا محتاجها   اشكرك جدا جدا جدا
> اخوك
> خالد
> :Love_Mailbox:




أشكرك حبيبى و أى طلب سواء برنامج او كراك أو أى شئ متعلق بالكمبيوتر أسألنى و فى نفس اللحظة هجيبلك كل اللى نفسك فيه
أخوك ريمون
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Scofield (29 نوفمبر 2006)

oesi_no قال:


> ممكن معلومات اكتر عن البرنامج
> وقد ايه درجة الامان فيه




ما انا شرحتهولك ولا انت ناسى:t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## eldoary (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*فى حاجة نفس اعملة بس مشعارف تنفع ولا لا*

*عريزى اخى    ٌREMON
فى حاجة نفس اعملة بس مشعارف تنفع ولا لا    انا بشتغل على احى برامج الاوفيس xp   برنامج الاكسيل     يعنى بنزل حسابا  العملاء واجمالى السدادا   وتوارخ سفر هم علشان انا بشتغل فى شركة سياحة        
1- توجد لدبنا شبكة بين الاجهزة    
2- احيانا زميلى  يقوم  بدخال بعض البيانا على نفس الملف  وده مسموح لة طبعان
3- احيانا ممكن يكون عاوز يدخل بعض البيانات على الملف فى نفس الوقت على        user2     اللى   انا بكون فاح الملف على الجهاز الثانى  User1  ودى عملية صعبة لانه لا يستطيع حفظ التغييرات

السؤال :
هل يوجد طرقة ممكن نفتح الملف انا و زميلى  على الجهازين  user1     +   usre2      وندخل البيانات  فى وقت واحد  نحفظ التعديلات 
اشكرك   جدا جدا  لو فيه حل    اشكرك    حتى ولو   مجرد  اقتراح
اشكرك تانى على سعة صدر  خالد​eldoary​*


----------



## Scofield (30 نوفمبر 2006)

طبعا يوجد حل و بسيط كمان
بص الحكاية كلها انه مدام متوصلين فى شبكة واحدة داخلية
تقدر تستعمل النت ميتنج و هشرحلك أزاى
بالصور
حمل الملف و فك ضغطه
وستجد الشرح
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f5ce02
أو هنا
http://dl022.filefactory.com/dl/f/f5ce02/b/5/h/d7495b96dfd9f7b3/


----------



## mr.hima (1 ديسمبر 2006)

معلش لو فيها تعب تقولى الزاى أقدر أنزل الملف دة ...كل ما أجى أخش على الرابط بيفتحلى صفحة ويب فيها وصف للملف بتاعك بس مش عارف أحملة الزاى .
وشكرا


----------



## Scofield (1 ديسمبر 2006)

تفضل حبيبى:smil12:


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (18 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك ياباشا بعد اذن اخى العزيز تم تعديل الرابط
http://www.shareup.com/downloading-12182.htm
اخيك نادر ناجىl


----------



## عمود الدين (28 يناير 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## sherihan81 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: برنامج خطير يمكنك من مشاهدة كمبيوتر الطرف الآخر و كأنك أمامه*

شكرا على تعبك


----------



## eman88 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: برنامج خطير يمكنك من مشاهدة كمبيوتر الطرف الآخر و كأنك أمامه*

شكرا بس مش عارفة كيففففف بليز ساعدني حطلي من وين بالضبط انزلوا لانو فوتت على الصفحة بس ما عرفت كيف


----------



## eman88 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: برنامج خطير يمكنك من مشاهدة كمبيوتر الطرف الآخر و كأنك أمامه*

ممكن تعلمنا كيف منشغل هلبرنامج بليز طبعا من بعد ما تقولي كيف انزلوا بالضبط متاسفة على الازعاج وكثرت الغلبة بس تحملنا شوي


----------



## christina.26 (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: برنامج خطير يمكنك من مشاهدة كمبيوتر الطرف الآخر و كأنك أمامه*

ربنآ يخ‘ـليكـ علىآ البرنآمج الحـلو 

ننتـظر جديدكـ

Christina​


----------

